# Classic at Amazon £103



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

OK, they're returns, but will be likely unused. Also "As new" ones for £116. I know it's only a 3 month warranty but who's ever had one go wrong? And if tehy do it's probably after years of wonership. Big bargain if you're in the market for one and way better than taking pot luck on ebay


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The *Gaggia Classics from Amazon Warehouse* are normally a good buy.

Often they are 'as new' but some are returns where the box was damaged in transit or they are unwanted gifts.

Parts are readily accessible if there is an issue.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The *Gaggia Classics from Amazon Warehouse* are normally a good buy.
> 
> Often they are 'as new' but some are returns where the box was damaged in transit or they are unwanted gifts.
> 
> Parts are readily accessible if there is an issue.


This is the cheapest I've seen them though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are probably bucket loads of returns after Christmas. Better to have some money flowing through than none at all.

Space costs money - get 'em out the door


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW that is cheap!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

HDAV said:


> WOW that is cheap!


Mine should arrive tomorrow. £117.50 delivered.

It'll be interesting to see the condition, I figure I have 90 days to return it.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I got one of these back in November. The box was a little bashed but as for the machine, that looked brand new (and probably was!).

Enjoy your new machine


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Liam said:


> I got one of these back in November. The box was a little bashed but as for the machine, that looked brand new (and probably was!).
> 
> Enjoy your new machine


A slightly damaged box, the sort of damage you expect from city link.

The machine is brand new, box unopened. All I need now is my happydonkey delivery and I can attempt to make some coffee!

thanks to the OP for the heads up!


----------



## oversleep (Nov 2, 2012)

price has gone up now.. to 125 for used - good...

I want to get one should i wait? or get a silvia in classify section


----------



## FOBeans (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking at these and the price has gone up also it is the 1300w version of the Classic and not 1425w (presumably Philipps cutting cost). Does anyone know what impact this will have and can the heating element be upgraded?

Having read that the solenoid has also been replaced by a cheaper version what other cost cutting has happened and how does this change the "classic" that everyone raves about, and is the fact they are still raving about them a form of placebo effect based on past reputation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a word, IMHO, yes but the trouble is there is little to competes with

.

Perhaps second hand?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly, it would appear that Phillips is more interested in profit than reputation. We had a Phillips built-in oven when we moved into our present house. We had loads of problems with it as did others who were fitted with the same unit. Engineer told us they were poor quality - put us off Phillips permanently. Gaggia built up a reputation for near bomb proof reliability with the Classic. Sadly, it would appear Phillips isn't as committed as Gaggia was.


----------

